# Post your idle CPU temp.



## redrider773

Hey guys, wanan post your CPU temps at idle, along with your chip and cooling device? I'd like to compare. I get around 34-36*C idle, never above 46*C gaming, with a 3.0 prescott, and SilentTower with 2 Silent Cats.


----------



## TheChef

37-38C, no OCing is only at like 32C.


----------



## donjuan1jr

With the same cpu u have and the polo735 with a ducting kit im getting 44degrees but i had it down to 40 yesterday cuz it was super cool. I just ordered a tt tower112 and some as5...thatll get the temps down.


----------



## Geoff

mine is around 39C.  Sempron 2800+ (It was previously overclocked, so i think thats why its a bit high)


----------



## 4W4K3

lol

19C - AMD Athlon XP-M 2600+ - Dynatron cooler, no fan

(nForce2 C1/C2/C3 Cooling Patch) bwahahahaha


----------



## Cromewell

20 deg. Prescott @ 3.26GHz, no fan (or heatsink) 

Antarctica block + Eheim 1048 + Double Black Ice


----------



## skidude

My case temp (the only value my reader has) idle is between 20-23 C... under stress around 25-28 C. The highest Ive ever gotten is 29 C.


----------



## MatrixEVO

I have the Athlon 64 3500+ (socket 939, clawhammer) with the stock fan/heatsink and it idles around 38 C. And I have 1 120mm case fan and 2 80mm ones.


----------



## 98vert6spd

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, wanan post your CPU temps at idle, along with your chip and cooling device? I'd like to compare. I get around 34-36*C idle, never above 46*C gaming, with a 3.0 prescott, and SilentTower with 2 Silent Cats.




HEY RED

TOOK YOUr advice and bought the silent tower

have same chip on an asus board and im at same temps


----------



## skidude

98vert6spd said:
			
		

> HEY RED
> 
> TOOK YOUr advice and bought the silent tower
> 
> have same chip on an asus board and im at same temps



Is that a good thing or a bad??


----------



## redrider773

Ya, it's so nice! Don't you ever wonder tho.. if it could like, snap the mobo in half? it's so heavy and big? lol. My worst fear, just ruins everything on its way down. lol

Skidude, 35*C for a prescott is good.


----------



## tweaker

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Ya, it's so nice! Don't you ever wonder tho.. if it could like, snap the mobo in half? it's so heavy and big? lol. My worst fear, just ruins everything on its way down. lol


 


			
				redrider773 said:
			
		

> GOod


 
Don't double post, use the Edit button.


----------



## sho95

Intel Pentium 4 630 Prescott IDLE 29c on stock heatsink


----------



## Vampiric Rouge

3000+ 
Not oc w/ Stock HSF 36c
Oced to 2.9ghz w/ silent tower 26


----------



## SuicideMayne

AMD Athlon 64 4000+ OC @ 2.8ghz

Idle 33c 
Load 38-39c


----------



## Joe Bogan

intel p4 3.0E Prescott, idle 50C, full load 70C, stock HSF.


----------



## Chris Chan

Inrtel celeron willamette 1.7GHz. 26 idle, 35 load. Zalman CNPS7000AlCu LED HSF with fan at 6V.


----------



## diduknowthat

Joe Bogan said:
			
		

> intel p4 3.0E Prescott, idle 50C, full load 70C, stock HSF.




oooo i'd watch that full load temp there.


----------



## Geoff

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ oc'd to 2.5Ghz, currently at 12C.


----------



## diduknowthat

I just applied some thermal paste, now my cpu idles at around 25C and gpu idles at 40C


----------



## Jet

Pentium D 820.
idle = around 47c
load = who knows? 60+c


----------



## 34erd

31* stock cooler


----------



## b182tm

AMD Athlon64 3500+ (venice) idles at 31 C, load about 44 C. Stock cooling.  



			
				Cromewell said:
			
		

> 20 deg. Prescott @ 3.26GHz, no fan (or heatsink)


Serious?  I tried that, fried CPU.



			
				skidude said:
			
		

> My case temp (the only value my reader has) idle is between 20-23 C... under stress around 25-28 C. The highest Ive ever gotten is 29 C.


What cooling method are you using?


----------



## palmmann

b182tm said:
			
		

> Serious?  I tried that, fried CPU.


he probably means water. also, i once ran my celery without(accident)and it did not fry. only on there through post.


----------



## fade2green514

*?*



			
				[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> AMD Athlon 64 3200+ oc'd to 2.5Ghz, currently at 12C.


what cooling system are you using? must not be air, thats below room temperature (about 19-20C = 68F)
im thinkin if you're just using a fan then it must be reading temps wrong

btw my idle temp is 37C and load (thats right, both processor's in full load) is 42C @ 2.4ghz... im using a 92mm vantec thermaflow temp controlled fan. works nice and quiet  (as opposed to my old vantec tornadoe which practically made my computer take off, even on a controller, though temps were better... more like 29C on high)


----------



## Hairy_Lee

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> what cooling system are you using? must not be air, thats below room temperature (about 19-20C = 68F)
> im thinkin if you're just using a fan then it must be reading temps wrong


 
he's got a duct drawing sub-zero air from the outside


----------



## Geoff

Hairy_Lee said:
			
		

> he's got a duct drawing sub-zero air from the outside


Exactly 

And right now its at 9C.


----------



## OvenMaster

Stock heatsink, new Sunon 60x25mm fan, direct ducting to room @ 23°C:
Idle: 35°C
100% sustained CPU load: 40°C

Summer room temp of 32°C, minimum 90% relative humidity:
Idle: 39°C
100% sustained CPU load: 47°C

Tom


----------



## 34erd

How do I make the degree sign?  This is probably a really dumb question...


----------



## helmie

Intel 650 (3.4Ghz) P4 Prescott

Stock:

Idle:24°C
Load: Never above 35°C

@3.95Ghz:

Idle: 31°C
Load: 40°C

Using Thermaltake Big Typhoon


----------



## Geoff

34erd said:
			
		

> How do I make the degree sign?  This is probably a really dumb question...


°

ALT+0176


----------



## lee101

my athlon 6d 3500+
is normally at 29°C idle, and never seen it go above 35°C
with stock heatsink & fan, and just a 120mm exhaust at the back

Lee


----------



## jesbax

i run at 32c with amd 3800+ x2 idle and 35c full load  and it is hard to get it to a full load.  cooling is artic cooling and 2 80mm case fans soon to be 5.


----------



## Lamilia

72F I think thats 23 C


----------



## Charles_Lee

cpu:34C(after oc'ed)
mobo:30C


----------



## Yasu

I'm idling right now at 40°C but it would be lower if I actually had a ceiling fan in my room to keep my room temperature lower.  Texas heat sucks.


----------



## metstalker

Yasu said:
			
		

> I'm idling right now at 40°C but it would be lower if I actually had a ceiling fan in my room to keep my room temperature lower.  Texas heat sucks.



well, the ceiling fan dosent actually make the room cooler..  ( it dosent produce colder air   actually makes it warmer since it circulates the warm, since hot air rises, air down and produces heat it self from the motor)   the feeling that its cooler is the air running across your skin.        

idle 32   load  40   Amd 64 3200


----------



## Synay

Pentium 4 630 3.0GHz - idle: 41-42, but when rendering 3D graphics: up to 60. CoolerMaster cooler.


----------



## vaiopup

Rigs haven't idled for over 2 years.........100% 24/7


----------



## kgod86

AMD 3800+

29c


----------



## jp198780

my Laitutude runs about 31c.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

My 805 runs at 41C idle, and my notebook is usually around 50C.


----------



## 4W4K3

Wish I knew, but sadly I do not think Compaq includes a thermal diode on there laptop motherboards. If I had temp gun of some kind, I'd post up the temp of the air being blown out of the laptop, although that is hardly accurate.


----------



## Charles_Lee

50C ++ as high as 70C when playing games...


----------



## thealmightyone

My CPU's at 30° now, hits 39° under full load. I have decent air flow, and all stock cooling.


----------



## Motoxrdude

30c with the AC on and 35c with it off.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I think my temps could be better, but my room doesn't stay very cool in the summer. In the winter it's always cold, so I wonder what that's going to do for my temps......


----------



## gottabamd

31°-33° C idle. about 48°-50° C gaming.


----------



## ChrisDVD

i got an intel pentium 4, 3.06 Ghz, and at idle, its around 39°C...right now its 37, but today is a cold day.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

ChrisDVD said:
			
		

> i got an intel pentium 4, 3.06 Ghz, and at idle, its around 39°C...right now its 37, but today is a cold day.



Prescott?


----------



## dragon2309

we in the UK are in the middle of a heatwave so its very hot, plus none of the windows in my room open, so it bakes like an oven in here, my room temp is on average 38*c.... ATM my CPU idle is 48*C usually on a normal day its 41*c. Pretty good for a prescott (SKT 478)

dragon


----------



## ChrisDVD

not sur ei know what oyu mean by presscot?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

ChrisDVD said:
			
		

> not sur ei know what oyu mean by presscot?



I was refering to the CPU core name. (ie. Northwood, Prescott, ect.)


----------



## ChrisDVD

not sure what it is! how do you find out?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Download CPU-Z and run it.
www.cpuid.com


----------



## ChrisDVD

ok, will try that! thx.


----------



## Mattu

My Celeron 326 Prescott (computer in sig):
41°C (105°F)

System Temp:
38°C (102°F)

I hope those aren't too hot.


----------



## ChrisDVD

ok, her eis my CPU, intel pentium 4 518, presscott, Bus speed- 533.1 mhz, Cache level 2- 1024 kb, FSB-133.3 mhz,


----------



## a123

37º idle
50º under load
stock hsf


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

ChrisDVD said:
			
		

> ok, her eis my CPU, intel pentium 4 518, presscott, Bus speed- 533.1 mhz, Cache level 2- 1024 kb, FSB-133.3 mhz,



Your CPU being a Prescott explains your warm temps.


----------



## Burgerbob

im at 28°C idle, stock everything. When its cold, im at 24°C or less sometimes.


----------



## kyllc

stock hs + 10 case fans.  26 idle.  40 load
Venice 3000 (939)


----------



## thealmightyone

...10 case fans? if you're counting fans on your power supply, CPU and GPU, saying 10 case fans can be a bit misleading and/or confusing.

Also, damn pretty good idle temps there you two.


----------



## Shane

Mine usualy stays around the 32c mark.

But its been quite hot over here in the uk for this past week so 40-45.

I think its time to clean my systems fans of dust.


----------



## ChrisDVD

lowest i ever saw was 28°C. Very nice temp there! sooon will get an intake fan.


----------



## burnitdown

50-60c idle and 55-68c doin... well anything


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

burnitdown said:
			
		

> 50-60c idle and 55-68c doin... well anything



Your temps seem high, what do you have for cooling?


----------



## Pr0

mines at 38C when IDLE


----------



## mrjack

Used to be 45°C on my Athlon XP 1800+@2.13GHz, but the motherboard screwed up the DIMM slots so I'm getting a new computer today. Sure hope I get everything to work without too many problems.


----------



## Shady

41-45 C Idle .... it's a prescott


----------



## Zlatan

around 25°C at idle.


AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Venice, Golden Orb II cooling, case has one 120mm fan in the front, one 80mm one on the side draving in air directly to the CPU cooling, two 80mm fans at the back drawing air out, plus the fan from the PSU.

2 of the 3 80mm fans (the two that I added myself) are not running at full speed as the noise they make at full speed together is unbearable, and I even found that the temps are around 1°C lower than when they worked at full speed.


----------



## Archangel

hmm... 45idle..     45 after 3hours stress testing with super phi...    i think thats not right..          the heatsink is 40*C on the copper plate wich is on the CPU tough..   so i gues thats the CPU temp


----------



## Nightrain

its all in the sig...buy replaced the crappy 120mm fan that came with it and put in 2 antec 80mm fans for exhaust. seems to be much better airflow. i also have a pci fan sucking out air from each of the graphics cards. Two vantec vga pci fans modded to be in the front of the case pulling air in towards the center of the case along with the stock intake fan. (got those thinking they were the fans that suck out from the graphics cards but they just blow...my cards have fans on them so not much help there...) but i put them so they shouldnt make weird vortexes from awkward airflow. their jsut acting as intake where my 3.5 inch floppies are and the extra 5" drive bay slots i dont use. 

but anyways with my overclock i get about 38 degrees C idle, and 44 degrees C when running prime95 and plenty of other programs. was 41-42ish before the overclock...

anyone know if those are high or about right for the e6300???thanks


----------



## Boomer

im at 32C at idle


----------



## Pr0

here me  





And on cold days


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Pr0 said:


> here me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on cold days



Who uses IE, pssh....


----------



## Redbull{wings}

25C yay (yet somehow my pc overheated during bf2 once the temps were at 31C and everything cool to touch)


----------



## bratton

monkeysims, what is temp3 @ 125?
and what is fan2 at 25k rpm?


----------



## Burgerbob

monkeysims said:


> Who uses IE, pssh....



And has conroe but has thier resolution at 1024X768!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

bratton said:


> monkeysims, what is temp3 @ 125?
> and what is fan2 at 25k rpm?



Those are probally just false readings.


----------



## CS Source Lover

monkeysims said:


> Those are probally just false readings.



How do you know that for a fact? And how fast is 25k rpm fan? lets say If I touch it with my hand will it cut my fingers off? and the 125C what is that? it cant be false reading it must be a crt monitor temp? no?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

CS Source Lover said:


> How do you know that for a fact? And how fast is 25k rpm fan? lets say If I touch it with my hand will it cut my fingers off? and the 125C what is that? it cant be false reading it must be a crt monitor temp? no?



25,000RPM is extremely fast. Most fans are only 3,000RPM. The 125C is a mis-read temprerature, not a montior temp, lol.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

monkeysims said:


> 25,000RPM is extremely fast. Most fans are only 3,000RPM. The 125C is a mis-read temprerature, not a montior temp, lol.



lol 25k rpm put that in the back of your case and it might actully move the case


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Redbull{wings} said:


> lol 25k rpm put that in the back of your case and it might actully move the case



Put it at the top of your case and it might hover off the ground, LMAO


----------



## Pr0

monkeysims said:


> Put it at the top of your case and it might hover off the ground, LMAO



Can 25k rpm fan hover off 22 kilogram pc? (48 pounds)


----------



## Bobo

Pr0 said:


> Can 25k rpm fan hover off 22 kilogram pc? (48 pounds)


If you put the fan on top of the case, it wouldn't.  You would have to mount it on the bottom, blowing down.

And it isn't so much about the speed of the fan, but the size.  A 20cm 5000rpm fan would do better than an 80mm 20000rpm fan for levitating.


----------



## Archangel

Bobo said:


> And it isn't so much about the speed of the fan, but the size.  A 20cm 5000rpm fan would do better than an 80mm 20000rpm fan for levitating.



I disagree  On 1 part...    a 25k Fan would more act like a rocket drive or jet engine...    so it actually would lift if off the ground i think ^^
As far as i know, even jet engines dont run at 25k rpm


----------



## Bobo

Archangel said:


> I disagree On 1 part... a 25k Fan would more act like a rocket drive or jet engine... so it actually would lift if off the ground i think ^^


But think about this.  Mounted on the top, it would be blowing into an inclosed case, and coming out every hole possible.  To levitate, it would need to be concentrated coming out of the bottom, not every side.


----------



## Archangel

Bobo said:


> But think about this.  Mounted on the top, it would be blowing into an inclosed case, and coming out every hole possible.  To levitate, it would need to be concentrated coming out of the bottom, not every side.




hehe... but if you start looking at it that way...   how would a bigger Fan help?   it would still blow into the case then


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Look what my wise crack turned into.......


----------



## Bobo

Archangel said:


> hehe... but if you start looking at it that way... how would a bigger Fan help? it would still blow into the case then


I was talking about a bigger fan mounted on the bottom, to balance out the weight.

BTW, a 22kg case???!?!  That's heavy...mines not even 10kg.


----------

